# ISP3: kein Aufruf eines Webs möglich



## mcclane (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe soeben ISPconfig 3 installiert und läuft soweit ich das jetzt sehe, bis auf die Webs ganz hervorragend. Folgendes Problem habe ich damit:

Ich lege ein Web an, so wie ich es sonst eigentlich auch immer unter ISPconfig 2 getan habe. Gebe die Domain ein, z. B. meinedomain.tld, belasse die anderen Werte auf den Standardeinstellungen und wähle bei Auto-Subdomain noch www. aus. Nun versuche ich die Seite über den Browser mit www.meinedomain.tld oder meindomain.tld anzusprechen, doch bei beiden erscheint dann:


> Index of /
> 
> Name	Last modified	Size	Description
> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at www.meinedomain.tld Port 80


Im Apache werden die vhosts meiner Meinung nach Korrekt angelegt, die Verzeichnisse sind auch vorhanden. Was kann das Problem sein?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2009)

Überprüf bitte dass die Domain auch auf die korrekte IP des Servers verweist und stell sicher dass Du die Webseite über die Domain und nicht die IP aufrufst. Außerdem musst du die automatische subdomain auf www stellen wenn Du die Website über domain.tld und www.domain.tld aufrufen möchtest.


----------



## mcclane (3. Mai 2009)

Danke Till. Das ist soweit aber korrekt. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das ich ISPConfig über meinedomain.tld:8080/ aufrufen muss und nicht über server1.meindomain.tld:8080/. 

Könnte evtl. hier das Problem liegen?


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2009)

Du kannst ISPConfig über alles aufrufen, das auf den Server verweist inkl. der IP solange Du Port 8080 benutzt. Wenn Du es nicht über server1.meindomain.tld erreichst dann bedeutet dass das Du keinen DNS A-Record für server1.meindomain.tld erstellt hast der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## mcclane (3. Mai 2009)

Danke Till,

für deine Tipps. Jetzt funktionierts. Hatte in den Servereinstellungen keine IP-Adresse vergeben.

Grüße
mcclane


----------



## pee (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich eine Domain habe und diese auf eine über ISPConfig3 erstellte Website verweise, dann klappt das mit ISPConfig 3.x ganz ordentlich. Kompliment und großen Dank an dieses Serveradmin-Tool.

Wenn ich aber noch keine Domain habe und erstmal zu Entwicklungszwecken über den Server auf einer Website arbeite, wie rufe ich dann die Präsenz auf?

Viele Grüße,
pee


----------



## dexcom (24. Juli 2009)

Zitat von pee:


> Wenn ich aber noch keine Domain habe und erstmal zu Entwicklungszwecken über den Server auf einer Website arbeite, wie rufe ich dann die Präsenz auf?



Ich würde die lokale Hosts Datei manipulieren...

z. B. "192.168.10.10 meinetestdomain.de"

Siehe auch http://www.netzadmin.org/theorie/hosts-datei.htm

und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts

cu

dexcom


----------



## pee (24. Juli 2009)

Danke für deinen Post.



> Ich würde die lokale Hosts Datei manipulieren...


Ich will nichts an meinem System kaputt machen. Möchte da wirklich vorsichtig sein. 

Derzeit erreiche ich mein ISPC Adminmenü unter http://servername.de:8080/. Kann ich nach dieser Adresse irgendwelche Ordnerangaben machen, durch die ich zu meiner angelegten Website »ohne Domain« gelange?


----------



## Quest (24. Juli 2009)

Zitat von pee:


> Ich will nichts an meinem System kaputt machen. Möchte da wirklich vorsichtig sein.


Da kannst du eigentlich nicht viel kaputt machen.
Die Hosts-Datei liegt bei dir (Ich nehme an dein lokaler PC läuft auf Win) unter c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc
Die Datei ist so was wie ein kleiner lokaler DNS-Server. Was da drin steht ist Gesetz.
Wenn du da also nach den Beispiel von dexcom eine Domain mit der IP Adresse des Servers einträgst, dann wird dein Browser ab sofort für diese Domain deinen Server fragen.
Dieser wiederum beantwortet die Anfrage für die angegebene Domain.
Dass du ihn über deine lokale hosts-Datei gefunden hast und nicht etwa über die DENIC bekommt der Server nicht mit.

Zusammenfassung:
Keine Änderung am Server notwendig
Absolut ungefährliche Änderung am eigenen PC, kann nix passieren
Eintrag nach der Arbeit einfach wieder entfernen
und btw: Rumspielen an der Hosts-Datei ist in der Webentwicklung mit mehreren Servern ein alltägliches Vergnügen  also durchaus gängige Praxis


----------



## pee (24. Juli 2009)

> (Ich nehme an dein lokaler PC läuft auf Win)


Mein lokaler Rechner ist ein Ubuntu Linux PC. Der Server läuft unter Debian Lenny 5. 

Ihr schreibt also davon, dass ich bequemer auf meine Webpräsenz (ohne Domain) zugreifen kann, wenn ich da lokal an meiner Hosts-Datei etwas ändere: Wie kann ich aber schon jetzt auf die Präsenz zugreifen, die keine Domain bekommen hat? Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Root-Server auf dem bereits einige Websites unter einer Domain laufen.

Was muss ich in den Browserschlitz eingeben um die Präsenz aufzurufen? Ich wäre euch für ein Beispiel dankbar.


----------



## Laubie (26. Juli 2009)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach:

Der Apache schaut, was du in deine Browserleiste eingetragen hast.
Wenn du also bei deinem Server ankommen willst, muss das eine eingetragene Domain sein, oder eben der Servername bzw. dessen IP.

Die einzige Alternative ist, deinem PC klar zu machen, dass die Domain xyz.de auf deinem Server liegt. Das geschieht über die hosts datei.

Also, entweder für 7€ im Jahr ne Domain kaufen, mit der man "spielt" oder eben die lokale Hosts datei editieren.

Da ich kein Geld über habe, und ich mein System auch nicht ändern wollte, hab ich mir in eine VirtualBox ein WinXP installiert. Da ist die hosts-Datei dann entsprechend editiert.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## pee (26. Juli 2009)

Offenbar hab ich mich eingangs missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Wenn ich in meinen Browser die Serveradresse mit dem Port 8080 angebe, also *http://servername.de:8080/* dann sehe ich die Startseite von ISPC. 

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich nun eine kürzlich eingerichtete Website aufrufen, welcher noch keine Domain zugeordnet wurde?

Was muss »nach« *http://servername.de:8080/ *stehen? Ich bitte um ein Beispiel.

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Laubie (26. Juli 2009)

ok... vielleicht hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt 

der apache löst deine ip adresse so auf, dass die einzelnen domains jeweils entsprechenden unterverzeichnissen im www-ordner zugewiesen werden.

du darfst also nicht von der:8080 in irgendein verzeichnis eines webs rein. 
das geht definitiv nicht!

du musst also irgendwelche umwege gehen.
Und die hab ich dir oben beschrieben.

MfG
Laubie

PS: Wenn du zu hause auf dem eigenne PC mal Seiten vorher angucken willst, kannst du dir auch den XAMPP-Server auf dem eigenen PC isntallieren und testen.


----------

